# Vrrp + ospf



## blitzkrieg (Apr 8, 2013)

How can I announce VRRP interface into OSPF? I use keepalived and Quagga.


```
Node 1 
eth0:192.168.130.2
eth1:172.16.6.2

Node 2
eth0:192.168.130.3
eth1:172.16.6.3

VRRP
eth0: virtual_address 192.168.130.1
eth1: vritual_address 172.16.6.1
```
VRRP works fine. 
But in OSPF I see only physical addresses. I would like to see virtual addresses as router to 192.168.130.0 and 172.16.6.0 networks. Is it possible?


----------



## bbzz (Apr 8, 2013)

You add an interface to OSPF. OSPF advertises the network. Only when a host ARPs for a virtual gateway which points to the master, thye IP resolves to a MAC which points to the virtual gateway which is on the  master VRRP router.

In other words, VRRP has nothing to do with OSPF.

In other words, no.


----------



## blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I thought so, but hope springs eternal


----------

